# 2.7T wagon smells of coolant. What to do?



## Van-Go108 (Apr 20, 2007)

No real big loss of coolant however, I do smell anti-freeze. Would any of you add a miracle sealer and if so, what product would you add. I don't have any idea of where or how it's escaping. No visable puddling or any thing but a smell.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T wagon smells of coolant. What to do? (Van-Go108)*

NO NO NO on that sealer crap.....It might just be some leaking out of the overflow tube. .....or your coolant afterrun pump might be leaking....check inder your intake mani for signs of leaking...other than that you shouldn't have to worry too much unless you are losing it on a consistant basis....then you have to track down that leak.


----------



## Van-Go108 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T wagon smells of coolant. What to do? (diive4sho)*

Thanks for the areas to inspect. I also heard the coolant overflow reservoir may have a crack in it as well. Whatever the case is, I have a starting point.
I'll update when I find the source. If I find it.








After-run Pump?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T wagon smells of coolant. What to do? (Van-Go108)*

yep...when the car gets too hot when you turn the car off it will run for 10 minutes circulating coolant through the motor and turbos with the fans on a low speed... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Van-Go108 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: 2.7T wagon smells of coolant. What to do? (diive4sho)*

BTW....I would never add the miracle stuff in the cooling system. That _would_ be madness.


----------



## Bergelvis (Mar 6, 2006)

*o-rings*

I know this is an old thread, but; my ar had bad coolant temp sensor o-rings. $1.50 ea. There is one coolant temp sensor, and one auxillary temp sensor. Pretty easy to get to, behind motor. Remove tube from maf, remove breather tube, use flashlight, and look down. If there's any moisture or dried crud on them, pull em out and replace o-rings. Local carquest said their warehouse had 90 of these in stock, must be common problem


----------

